# von PHP die MySQL daten Lesen und ändern



## Jello (4. Januar 2004)

Hi,

ich will mit einem php formular als erstes die MySQL daten auslesen und dann meine MySQL daten ändern aber wie mach ich das?

Ich habe es schon hin bekommen in einer nomalen tabelle die daten auszulesen halt nicht so wie es da obern steht.

MfG: Jello


----------



## Sebastian Wramba (4. Januar 2004)

Ich denke, es wäre ein sehr große Sicherheitslücke, wenn man mit einem PHP-Script die mySQL-Verbindungsdaten auslesen, geschweige denn ändern könnte.

(Bitte demnächst konsequenter auf Groß- und Kleinschreibung achten, s. Netiquette §12 und roter Kasten unter dem Antwort-Feld.)


----------



## Jello (4. Januar 2004)

*was soll das immer*

Hi,

wiso sehr große Sicherheitslücke

wer sagt das ich das nicht mit einem pw schütze

und ich will nicht hören das, das eine große Sicherheitslücke ist sondern wie das geht!

Wiso wird hier in diesem Forum immer nur geschrieben geht nicht, kannste nicht.
Wiso keine Normalen antworten oder wollt ihr nur Viele beiträge haben
Und noch eins ist das nicht Diskriminierung für die Leute die nicht so gut schreiben können (Legastheniker) das man hier auf ihre Rechtschreibung hinweist? So was ist in warsten sinne des Wortes schei**e was das Forum hier macht!

MfG: Jello


----------



## Fabian H (4. Januar 2004)

Wenn ich dich richtig verstanden habe, dann willst du per PHP-Script die Zu- 
gangsdaten zu diversen MySQL-Accounts verändern?

Dazu musst du dich im PHP-Script mit einem MySQL-Account einloggen, der 
die Rechte hat, die _`user`_-Tabelle aus der _mysql_-Datenbank zu verändern.

Dort kannst du dann die Rechte aller User verändern. Auch die Passwörter und 
Namen.

Am Ende des Scriptes darfst du allerdings nicht vergessen 
_FLUSH PRIVILEGES_ auszuführen!


----------



## Martin Schaefer (4. Januar 2004)

Hi,

erstens sollte man Faulheit nicht mit Legasthenie verwechseln und zweitens
sind wir auf tutorials.de kein Selbstbedienungsladen, in dem man fordern kann.
Hilfe wird freiwillig gegeben. Wenn du mit (durchaus sinnvollen) Antworten nicht
umgehen kannst oder willst, dann bist du hier an der falschen Adressse und ich
empfehle dir einfach einen Besuch beim Buchhändler deines Vertrauens.

Zu den Regeln auf tutorials.de nochmal:
Wenn du in Japan eingeladen wirst, dann musst
du dir an der Haustür die Schuhe ausziehen, weil
es eine der Regeln ist, die diese Kultur nunmal im
Laufe der Zeit aus bestimmten Gründen aufgestellt hat.
Du wirst dich daran halten müssen.
Auf tutorials.de verzichten wir aus geruchssensorischen
Gründen auf das Schuhe ausziehen, aber möchten statt
dessen eben eine ordentliche Schreibe im Forum. Ein
nicht unangenehmer Tausch, wie ich finde.
Auf gutes Gelingen.

Gruß
Martin


----------



## Jello (4. Januar 2004)

*löl*

Hi,

Sie verwechseln Faulheit mit Behinderung! Denn Legastheniker ist eine Behinderung und ist wissenschaftlich nachgewiesen! Also bevor sie etwas sagen würde ich erst mal Nachforschungen anstellen! und bevor ich es noch vergesse Fehler frei sind ihre texte auch nicht! Daher bitte ich sie das mit denn fehlen weg zu lassen.

MfG: Jello

PS: was ich noch vergessen habe es gibt auch ein paar Ausländer die auch nicht so gut Deutsch schreiben können.


----------



## js-mueller (4. Januar 2004)

Das geht langsam ins lächerliche glaube ich, aber Fabian hat doch schon die Lösung gesagt. Logge dich einfach mit  dem  Hauptaccount ein, standartmäßig ist das bei mysql root. 
Danach kannste an der mysql-Datenbank rumdoktern wie du Lustig bist.


----------



## Jello (4. Januar 2004)

das ist nicht die antwort ich will spitzielle tabellen ändern z.B: ein Member Formulat.

Name: Eingabefeld
Nick: Eingabefeld
Alter:  Eingabefeld

beim eingabefeld soll en neue tabellen angelegt werden.

MfG: Jello


----------



## js-mueller (4. Januar 2004)

Ich glaube da hab ich dann was falsch verstanden. Für stink normale Abfragen guck einfach mal bei Schattenbaum  vorbei, die haben da ein sehr schönes Mysql Tutorial.


----------



## Sebastian Wramba (4. Januar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Jello _
> *das ist nicht die antwort ich will spitzielle tabellen ändern z.B: ein Member Formulat.
> 
> Name: Eingabefeld
> ...



Dann solltest du deine Frage deutlicher stellen. Die MySQL-Funtion die du suchst lautet UPDATE.

Und das ist die letzte Verwarnung, bemüh dich Groß- und Kleinschreibung zu beachten. Es kommt nicht darauf an, dass man perfekt ist. Aber selbst ein Legastheniker schreibt nicht jedes Wort klein.


----------



## Tim C. (4. Januar 2004)

1) Das Problem sollte gelöst sein

2) Ich kann und will einfach nicht glauben, dass tutorials.de ein Magnet für Legastheniker ist. Warum führt jeder zweite, den wir darauf aufmerksam machen, dass es sich doch ein bischen mehr bemühen soll, an, er sei Legastheniker. Bei allem Respekt, wenn ich jetzt vielleicht ausnahmsweise mal den falschen treffen, aber das ist eine Schweinerei unter der die leiden, die es wirklich sind. Schämt euch was.

*-closed-*


----------

